# QLD: A Killer day at Moffats



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

A bunch of us turned up early this morning to go chasing tuna. I'll just say I wasn't lucky despite a bunch of them jumping right at me and past me only about 20cm either side. I did get a couple of snapper though to avoid a donut. Some people were lucky though. Now I know there's the old saying that a picture tells a thousand words but really, I want the words Killer. Congratulations.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Look out!

Another post coming....la la la la


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Prolly dont want to see this one either then Brad. 16kg @ 1.1m









At the filleting table, a Courier Mail photographer started snapping away and told me Id be Page 3 girl in the newspaper tomorrow. :shock: 
They must be desperate for news!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Bloody hell Paulo, you are one sexy motha.


Yeh sorry. I usually try not to leave too much of the mug uncovered in photos. Friends have suggested a birka could improve my shots. Ill remember the hat in future.
:lol:


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work boys, giving me plenty of encouragement for tomorrow morning.

Joel


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's another to .....
a. Rub it in
b. Inspire you to go and get your own

About the same dimensions as Paulo's

Get out early and get amongst them.....
Is you cant find the tuna take some light gear and throw small (5-10gm) metal slices into the wash at the nth end of Brays for some fun on a mixed bag of trevs, dart, pike and scad.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes the Tuna virgin has popped his cheery. 
Well I'm glad I bowed to peer pressure & went to Moffats today, it was EPIC! 
Paddled out the back of Moffats Headland, spotted this bloke hooked up big time, watched him for a little while until I spotted a boil up & tuna jumping close by. 
Paddled over & cast out my soft plastic into it , two cranks of the reel & WHAM!!! ON. 
Battled this fish for about 15 minutes & finely to the gaff ,YEHAR!!!! or words to that effect. My first Tuna. 
A big thank you to bruus (Daniel) for helping me with this fish. 
K1 turns up & then the guy that was hooked up earlier, well that was Paulo with a horse of a Tuna well done mate. 
Had & Epic day, a day I won't forget in a hurry. 
Good Friends , Good Fish, Good Times.

And yes the cat is Happy.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Your cat looks so excited it's gone cross eyed.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hands off my tuna!

http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images ... 2937&xtra=

There were also lessons to be learnt at Moffats. One keen fisherman unloaded his yak, high and dry on the beach early in the morning, and returned to the car with his trolley. On returning to the beach, his kayak had moved, and was very wet, _with_ his hat and GoPro missing! An extra large wave had claimed them and taken them to sea! This was hard to believe on such a steep beach.

He searched for minutes , then spotted the GoPro in the shore dump, then lost sight of it again. This went on for several minutes till he could see it clearly and claimed it back. One happy yakker!

My lesson was similar. A perfect launch, a fish, and a perfect landing. As I struggled with my geriatric frame to get of the yak, redgreg came to help by grabbing the handle and pulling it up away from the sand monster. Together we moved it very high well away from the highest waves, and together went to get our trolleys. As I was returning bystanders yelled, "Your kayak is going out to sea!" I crested the high ground and there was my pride and joy, side on in the sand monster, with redgreg desperately trying to save it and a million dollars worth of rods and reels.

He did. Thanks mate!  We couldn't believe that a wave had come that far up and floated the 'Bismark' (total weight with tuna, gear and ice about 63 kgs). Bloody sand monster! Dangerous beast! _All be aware that this monster steals kayaks and cameras_. :shock:

Really, the day belonged to Killer. He was a tuna virgin, but no more. That smile is still probably on his dial, as he dreams sweet dreams.

Bad luck to Bruus (still a virgin - who is seeking counselling, yet again), Cav, redgreg, and Lazybugger on the tuna. Next time lads.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

pleased I could help K1 shit I am getting sick of DONUTS ,but a good day out ha ha


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

redgreg said:


> pleased I could help K1 shit


Things I wouldn't do for a mate...

Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

imnotoriginal said:


> redgreg said:
> 
> 
> > pleased I could help K1 shit
> ...


I'm _sure_ that was lack of punctuation. :shock:  Without his help, with the 'Bismark' in the monster's jaws, I would have had broken rods and stuffed reels.

Good karma to you Greg, and good luck for next time!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

nice work guys,
sounds like it was on!!!
trev, yay mate you musta been so stoked, good on ya
bruus, next time cuz, there is always a next time
killer.,yesssssssss, tuna..

wayne


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Well done Boys, Congrats on your first Killer.
I was coming but opted for DI with the sniff of a cobes or a big lonely spaniard.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Daniel... you shouldn't have twisted Ron's arm to go Moffatts way... that was your fish that he stole!

Ah well... perhaps the cherry-poppin' will happen next time...

'Onyer Ron! You too, Paulo!

And Trev, of course!

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I got a decent shot of with your fish out on the water trev, thought you might want to see It! I lost my longtail after getting over excited at seeing my 15 lb line go screaming off into the distance at a million miles an hour.. So I cranked up the drag.. Way too much.. Two lessons learned. Need another heavier outfit these sales and will try to relax and go steady with the drag changes!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Foxxy said:


> So I cranked up the drag.. Way too much..............................will try to relax and go steady with the drag changes!


Easier said than done though, hey? ;-) sounds like you were unlucky dropping one, we've all been there with a good fish and just tweaked up the drag a little more than we should, sometimes you get lucky though. Getting the strike is half the battle though, so at least you know you can do that, just go out and do it again.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

That's great , look's to me like foxxy need's a bit more gear on the back


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> KingCobe said:
> 
> 
> > That's great , look's to me like foxxy need's a bit more gear on the back
> ...


Not half. Three quarters.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice to see all the smiles, I still can't believe the size of the fish you boys are landing. Epic.

I love the ingenious gear management system on the Bismarck, looks like it keeps all the rods handy and high and dry. I hope your reels survived without getting any sand in them Trev.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Nice to see all the smiles, I still can't believe the size of the fish you boys are landing. Epic.
> 
> I love the ingenious gear management system on the Bismarck, looks like it keeps all the rods handy and high and dry. I hope your reels survived without getting any sand in them Trev.


All good Jim. The PVC rocket launchers, though testing my technical skills somewhat, keep the reels dry in 25 knots with crests breaking everywhere. They even saved the reels at Moffat's sandmonster last Friday, when the sneaky bastard reclaimed the Porcupine, aka 'Bismark' (Indiedog) or pterodactyl's nest' ((Salticrak). The SM reclaimed her from dry sand and worked her over for a few seconds. Due to the massive weight of PVC and rods reels and other gear, she valiantly remained upright. Redgreg's courageous efforts of grabbing her from the beach side :shock: was a major factor also in her survival from this terrifying ordeal.  Had she landed on him, he would have been killed instantly.

The _only_ negative is that it takes 6 men to get her off and on the high Hilux (that's why they called it that :lol: ), and if you have a high strike drag, you may have to back off the drag a bit to get the rod out of the launcher.

You should come up for a tuna session mate. Fly in and we'll have you hooked up in a few hours. Accomodation and hire kayak available. :lol:


----------

